# Overnight smoke



## douahe (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello,

I was smoking a leg of lamb overnight, and the coals went out at some point. The plan was to smoke the leg for a long time, at a lower temperature. Temperature in the smoker was ~135-140, and internal temp of the leg was 117 at midnight when I checked last. Woke up this morning at 7:30 to find the coals out, and internal temperature of the lamb leg at 84. I'm wondering if the meat has gone bad, or if I can continue smoking it. I soaked the leg in a salt/sugar brine overnight before putting it in the smoker, and the leg was going for well over 8 hours before the coals would have gone out.

Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2016)

Since you don't mention the use of cure, and the fact that you were smoking at a pit temp that could support bacteria growth, I would err on the side of caution and throw it out. I definitely wouldn't serve it to anyone.


----------

